

Ask HN: What "futuristic" technologies have not yet been realized? - mharathy

Obvious ones that come to mind: teleportation, flying cars, true virtual reality. Any more?
======
olalonde
Not all technologies per se, but: human level AI, immortality, underwater
portable breathing device.

~~~
Figs
_"underwater portable breathing device."_

We've had SCUBA for a while, actually. :)

But I assume you mean something that pulls oxygen directly from the water,
like gills?

------
frossie
I'm still waiting for the first manned lunar base.

(Not to mention the catastrophic nuclear waste accident that sends the moon
out of its orbit and into the deepest reaches of space - that one's overdue by
11 years now).

(sorry)

------
arethuza
Seamless augmented reality, see <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rainbows_End>

------
mgorsuch
Hoverboards.

------
bigohms
organic multistrand machines capable of exceeding dexterity, efficiency,
longevity and power output of the human muscle and linkage capability of
ligatures.

------
ssclafani
Human cloning, AI, faster-than-light travel

~~~
olalonde
Faster-than-light travel: wasn't this proved to be impossible by Einstein? I
believe the only way would be to get your body rebuilt somewhere else in space
through teleportation.

~~~
hga
Even that is "outlawed": the fundamental principle is that information can't
travel faster than the speed of light.

~~~
olalonde
It seems information could potentially travel faster than light through
quantum entanglement:
[http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/80beats/2008/08/13/entangl...](http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/80beats/2008/08/13/entangled-
particles-seem-to-communicate-instantly%E2%80%94and-befuddle-scientists/)

------
notahacker
effective cures for most known ailments, thought-reading technology,
commercially viable nuclear fusion power

------
meatsock
all of them, once you invent it it stops living in the future.

------
pascalchristian
jetpack, robo-maid, soylent green

